#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Greetings

## sɛrəf

New to the site and it seems this is where I start.

I've roleplayed a little and enjoy the shared experience of creating stories and worlds with others so am here to hopefully continue stirring those creative juices. Just back into playing with words after a few years not writing much, so be gentle  ::): 

I've dabbled more in the Mafia genre yet am open to pretty much anything, as am a fan of fantasy in general and enjoy a challenge. If it gets the imagination going and enlivens the spirit, why not?

I think that covers it. I'll start reading what's out there and when comfortable I'll start getting more involved.

Cheers.  ::):

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Seraf, welcome to the forum! This is indeed where you start, but hopefully not where you end!

For some places to start reading I can recommend downtown where we have random conversations and silly posting games, or if you'd rather get straight into writing you can browse group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here! 

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the role play site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Alura

Hello, Seraf! Welcome!  :*blow*:

----------


## Enigma

Welcome to RPA! Mind the squirrels, they're everywhere. Have a fun time!

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, seraf!

Mafia, you say? Well then, where were you on the night of last night? No answer?? Murderer!!!

----------

